# Chart plotter for Middle Texas Coast



## Gashoop (May 18, 2020)

I'm bored at home, so about to spend some money. I have a Raymarine Axiom 9 using the Navionics charts and want to upgrade to a Satellite based chart. I fish mostly around Rockport/POC/Port A. Does anyone have any experience with Standard Map (Texas One or Texas West)? Or any other recommendations for chart overlays?
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I run a HDS9 Touch with upgraded satellite imagery a guy made for me. It’s pretty detailed.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Gashoop said:


> I'm bored at home, so about to spend some money. I have a Raymarine Axiom 9 using the Navionics charts and want to upgrade to a Satellite based chart. I fish mostly around Rockport/POC/Port A. Does anyone have any experience with Standard Map (Texas One or Texas West)? Or any other recommendations for chart overlays?
> Thanks


I have Standard Map (Texas One I believe) on an HDS 7. Think the overlays are pretty good but not awear of any other options for Texas. Fish upper coast and POC.


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

Had a HDS7 on my previous skiff and used a Navionics Platinum+ Marine (West GoM) card. The satellite overlay isn't amazing, but worked OK for me.

Haven't tried it yet, but there are a few youtube videos out there with instructions to convert google earth images to lowrance maps.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

cbTX said:


> Had a HDS7 on my previous skiff and used a Navionics Platinum+ Marine (West GoM) card. The satellite overlay isn't amazing, but worked OK for me.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, but there are a few youtube videos out there with instructions to convert google earth images to lowrance maps.


There is a thread on here that a member post that explains the process he used. He hired me for a three day fly fishing trip and brought me a custom SD card map for the Texas coast. I will have to see if I can find it and post the link.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is a thread on here that a member post that explains the process he used. He hired me for a three day fly fishing trip and brought me a custom SD card map for the Texas coast. I will have to see if I can find it and post the link.


You ever find that link Smack?
........1 year later haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AZ_squid said:


> You ever find that link Smack?
> ........1 year later haha


Hell no! I never found the thread.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Haha, alright. May be in the market for a gps chip soon. Wondering if I could save a few bucks making my own maps


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AZ_squid said:


> Haha, alright. May be in the market for a gps chip soon. Wondering if I could save a few bucks making my own maps


I’ll contact Tim and see if he can provide the link to his post. I will see if we can knock this out before 2023...


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I'm watching this with bated breath. I can "really" use that in the tangle of local canals and lakes for my Lowrance Elite Ti.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

He’s on vacation, I will post what he has when he gets back home.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He’s on vacation, I will post what he has when he gets back home.


Thanks man!!


----------

